# Swollen area below vent



## JonnyRobertz (Apr 17, 2016)

My wife and I are completely new to raising chickens. We purchased a Cornish Rock that is now about 18 days old. When we first got him we think he developed pasty butt. We cleaned this up and he seemed fine after about a day. However, over the past few days we have noticed a swollen protrusion under his vent in the intestinal area. He eats a healthy amount and is growing very rapidly (he is the biggest of the group). He lays around a lot more than the others but he always has. He doesn't appear to be in any pain and when he wants to he can get right up and run around with the rest of them. Should we be concerned? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"He lays around a lot more than the others but he always has." He is a meat bird and will consume more feed than your other chicks. At 6 weeks old he will be ready for slaughter and put in the freezer.
His red abdomen is caused by laying in his own feces. Eventually he will be become too heavy that his bone structure wont be able support his weight. This what Cornish Rocks are genetically designed for; quick growth to be put on the market for consumption.
However if you can somehow regulate the amount of his feed intake, you might be able to raise him like a standard chicken.
I think there are other members in this forum who have meat birds and raises a few of them as "standard" birds. Hopefully they will chime in and respond.
My personal choice is that I'd never own a Cornish Rock. However if times got really bad, I'd have no problem slaughtering and eating my layers.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Dawg,ain't that like eating your babies?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not that particular breed. They're not hard to butcher and eat at all. That's what they're bred for. ( my grow out coop still stinks and we've scrapped and put new sand in it several times)


----------



## JonnyRobertz (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Dawg,ain't that like eating your babies?


It would be like eating mine. During hard times I'd be looking for a way to keep them fed! However, I don't think I'd have a problem eating someone else's chickens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Dawg,ain't that like eating your babies?


Meat on the table. Yummy!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So I guess that's not an umbilical infection.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So Dawg,what do you say at supper time"Honey,the Roberta and dumplings were very tasty tonight"?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's why I don't name any chicken that I plan on eating!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> So Dawg,what do you say at supper time"Honey,the Roberta and dumplings were very tasty tonight"?


 I have one Black Star that I recently named Gabby (for obvious reasons lol.) Otherwise I dont name them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I have one Black Star that I recently named Gabby (for obvious reasons lol.) Otherwise I dont name them.


If I can name 30 chickens..........

I think Dawg is pulling our leg here. I don't think he'd eat any one of his chickens. And I'll bet more than one has a name!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> So I guess that's not an umbilical infection.


Time will tell... By ten days of age they are supposed to have digested all of their yolk, but sometimes they don't. I'm not saying that is the case with this chick, but it's one I would keep an eye on.


----------

